# Piranha Wolf in water + Most dangerous animals -P'



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

To access these videos and others, go to:

ftp://81.178.250.11

username and password are

piranha

and

fury

Enjoy!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

corbypete said:


> To access these videos and others, go to:
> 
> ftp://81.178.144.42
> 
> ...


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Houston we have a problem...


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Houston we've fixed that problem.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes, i can't get to the site


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice thing you have going man! How much bandwith you have on this bad boy?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

as predicted the server is getting hammered, so will probably feel like 56k for those downloading at the moment ! 

however, the servers not going anywhere so either set it and forget it, download a throttler (cheat!), or you can try later when these first few have got their video fix 

Mines a cold one...


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

you rule! thanks for taking the initiative and doing this!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

i bow to You! THANK YOU!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Finnally someone is sharing it ,Yesss it works cant wait till it downloads


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I advise you use download managers, just incase you have connection problems after hours of downloading.

Glad I can be of help, I know how hard I searched for this stuff, drives you up the wall!


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

I LOVE YOU!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

If you can avoid downloading all the other videos that would help, as there are literally loads of you downloading the big videos, so it will help out to download the minor videos tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

after i clicked wolves in the water its just a blank white screen? does it mean its downloadin?


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah, its says user and password incorrect, but i never get to type one in. is there a "open with user and password" option?


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

get a ftp downloader.....


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

this is great, only thing is after over an hour of downloading i have only been able to watch about 3 minutes of it

but its looks awesome


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah, if your getting password boxes there are no slots available.

try later, seriously everyone try later because there are no slots available.

Its bedtime in the uk here, so i bid you farewell, keep trying, its worth it. Sorry the servers getting hammered but theres lots who want this, often non-members.

Just keep the patience, thats all i can suggest, its real, it works, but it will take a while to get it delivered to you all (expect to get it next week and you wont be dissappointed if you get a slot tommorrow!)

adios


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the effort, will try later when theres open slots!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Still can't


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

im at 50% myself, once i finish it i'll get my long dormat ftp back and get this and the nigel marvin video up there for ya guys


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

=[ says i can't login using the username piranha, and password fury...


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

your a god


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Shout when you get your copy, I'll put a newbies guide up later fo rthose still struggling.

3 new slots available in one hour!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok, the How-To is up for those struggling
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=5&t=90535&st=0


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

It won't let me in


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not at home now, so servers running by itself, I can only presume one of the 16 who have downloaded the video are finishing off, when i left there were 3 slots, busy busy server!

I get back tomoz, I can see whats going on then









Keep trying!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

SUmbitches! Log Off so gordeez can log oand DOwnload that Nigel guys video.
Sumbitch!


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> SUmbitches! Log Off so gordeez can log oand DOwnload that Nigel guys video.
> Sumbitch!
> 
> 
> ...


gordeez msg me at Susp3nc3 on AIM.. ill send it to you over that... i have the nigel one just trying to get the imax one


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

5 slots now available!


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i still havnt been able to download this, all jammed up still!


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

yup, and this is the exact reason i didn't want mine on an FTP, because it is down over half the time.....aaron should have it up on a server by now, check with him....


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

still 3 slots left, you should be bale to get in, try clearing your cookies and cache then try again

chrs


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i had this downloading overnight, come back this morning and connection with the server had been lost, and i had a 3 minute movie, this is the full movie right?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

this is the full movie. resume your download and all will be well


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

damnit, too many ppl again...

when i go to the site, it doesnt ask me to login anywhere....

says directory has been changed or does not exist.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

delete this post please


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Started last night, finished early this morning. Thanks for the video corbypete!! Btw, in Wolf in the water, that scene where he just tosses that aro into his boat pissed me off SO bad







Not to mention all those caribas just getting torn up


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks alot man, ive wanted this for a while

now as long as my little brother doesnt unhook my internet from the router downstairs so he can play his stupid counter strike!!!

its just bairly crawling, 3.6k/sec but hopefuly it will speed up through the night


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

cool, nice you're all getting your copy


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for doing this corbypete. U r a star!!! I just wanted to ask why the "fury" password may not be working ??? I have tried a number of times in the last 3 days without luck. I type in the password and after a short while it pops me back to the log-in window!!!









Any ideas???

Thanks a million

J


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

probably no slots left, others are getting in on that username.

keep trying, you'll need to wait for a free slot.

vote for me on motm if you feel i've helped


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Your avatar rocks, Coldplay rocks!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Pilsnah said:


> Your avatar rocks, Coldplay rocks!
> [snapback]1106969[/snapback]​


Saw them in concert last week


----------



## weighates (Jul 6, 2005)

Your Ftp is down atm I believe. I got cut off and am getting no responce now. But I got 22 min of it







. That should tide me over for abit.

Thanks a ton,
Chris


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

server needed a reboot sorry.

its up again, now on 81.178.209.72


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

Can someone email it to me? I just cant get in. [email protected]


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

We certainly have a contender for the next MOTM. If you DL these vids, you had better vote for corbypete!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

okley70 said:


> Can someone email it to me? I just cant get in. [email protected]
> [snapback]1107175[/snapback]​


try now mate, 3 slots available

ftp://81.178.209.72


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks mate...unfortunately looks like the slots are full again...damn..just missed it!!!!









I will try again later!!!

Jay


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Can´t you make a torrent out of this file? I´ve been trying to download but the old torrent is stuck on 18%.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

jaejae said:


> Thanks mate...unfortunately looks like the slots are full again...damn..just missed it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah keep trying, i just did with my ftp program i downloaded for free (coffee cup ftp)

and it worked









you'll get in eventually.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

corbypete said:


> To access these videos and others, go to:
> 
> ftp://81.178.211.2
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can you please give me the full link to files
(most dangerous animals)

Regards,


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

IP is 81.178.209.72


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

dl'ing right now w/ coffee cup! good lookin out corby


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

new I.P today??


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

81.178.183.179


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

corbypete said:


> 81.178.183.179
> [snapback]1112023[/snapback]​


Why the hell did you post your ip?


----------



## Ronzthepiranz (Jul 14, 2005)

Just wondering if the worlds most dangerous animals: piranhas with nigel marven will be uploaded again..

thanks in advance

steve


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i cant get it i tryed a milloin times


----------



## Ronzthepiranz (Jul 14, 2005)

I think because its not their any more.. the size of the video is 0


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

i cant dl worlds most dangerous, but wolf in the water's going at 6kbs


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

damn you're right, its either corrupt or someones corrupted it









i sent the real dvd back yesterday aswell, darn


----------



## Ronzthepiranz (Jul 14, 2005)

hey.. where did you rent the movie at? thanks


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

you can rent it from any of the decent online dvd rental clubs like blockbuster etc.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Corby,

Whats the latest IP address? Thanks a million Mate!!!

MOTM candidate for sure!


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

yes, we need a new ip address


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

81.178.209.13 today


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

corbypete said:


> 81.178.209.13 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Corby, It gives me a folder error. I can't copy to my folder, any ideas?

Let me know!!

Thanks

J


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

has any1 who dl'ed wolf in the water or worlds most dangerous put it on limewire or anything?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

added some vids today


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

corbypete said:


> 81.178.209.13 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hrmmm not working here. :-(

This is what eMule would be great for. Post an eMule link to a file, and the more people want the file, the more bandwidth is available to share it.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

81.178.208.204 today


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

the IP changed again while I was trying to download. :-(


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

nah i saw no-one wa son it for a good few hours, so turned it off, its been heating my house for the last 2 weeks!

back on tonight if theres a demand


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

corbypete said:


> nah i saw no-one wa son it for a good few hours, so turned it off, its been heating my house for the last 2 weeks!
> 
> back on tonight if theres a demand
> [snapback]1119064[/snapback]​


 Hi corbypete,

I am still trying...I will try again when I get back from the office (about 3 hours later)

Thanks again mate!

Jay


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

corbypete said:


> nah i saw no-one wa son it for a good few hours, so turned it off, its been heating my house for the last 2 weeks!
> 
> back on tonight if theres a demand
> [snapback]1119064[/snapback]​


I got as far as *bundywithfeeders.mpg* (alphabetical order) before I lost my connection. These are awesome videos! If I can get them all down, I'll get them onto the eDonkey network.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah cool, i'll let you know when theres servers good to go and we'll get some vids distributed on all networks


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

If you like what I have done for the community this month with the videos, please show your appreciation and vote for me in the MOTM









Thanks!

Pete


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

OK, you can now connect to:

81.178.250.11

10 slots available, so that means you'll no doubt get in and be able to start your download, even if its a little slower

GO GO GO!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dont work for me


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

corbypete said:


> OK, you can now connect to:
> 
> 81.178.250.11
> 
> 10 slots available, so that means you'll no doubt get in and be able to start your download, even if its a little slower


Corbypete,

Please tell me in what directory of the /++Piranha/ is the most dangerous animals -video and what is the exact name of the file.

I am able to download only if I know the whole link (via GetRight).

Regards,


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Connection still bombs out partway through the transfer. Argggh.

If I can ever get these down I will get them out on eDonkey network to make it easier to get them (if you have something like eMule peer to peer software installed)


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

i can do that also, they worked on limewire but again more were coming in on the ftp so i killed it...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I cant get the videos to doanload either...









I think I'm just gonna rent 'most dangerous animals' from netflix...if they have it. I have already seen Wolves in the Water

thanks though...atleast now I know about the movie


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I rented it aswell, even though I was downloading it at the time, its quite nice to watch it in my lounge oposed to at my tv anyway

good look with it!


----------

